# The feats of Daskalogiannis and his brave Cretans



## Theseus (Apr 21, 2017)

Can someone annotate this poem for me. I have put in bold the bits that I need elucidating:-
Μολών Λαβέ" εφώναξε ο Δάσκαλος ο Γιάννης
στ' αποσταλμένους του Ραγιά απ' τση Σούδας το λιμάνι.
"Ελευθεριά ή θάνατος" λεν και τα παλικάρια
και κάνανε επανάσταση σαν άγρια λιοντάρια.
Οι *βρύσες* γύρω τρίγυρα *μαυρίζουν* (with blood?) σαν τα δάση
Απο τρεις τόπους ξεκινούν εις τα Σφακιά* να πάσι*.
Αρχίζει ο πρώτος πόλεμος εις *το Βελι τση Κράπης*
πέφτουσι Τούρκοι αρίθμητοι κι ο μέγας *Τζιρατζάπης*.
Πέφτουν και δέκα Σφακιανοί *περίσσια λαβωμένοι*,
Μα από τσι Τούρκους *πούναι εκειά κιανείς δεν απομένει….* (=of the Turks who were there none remained??).


----------



## Themis (Apr 21, 2017)

_*Οι βρύσες *_= οι πεδινοί ή και ημιορεινοί τόποι όταν κάποιος φεύγει από τα παράλια για να ανέβει προς τα Σφακιά. Υπάρχει μάλιστα εκεί και χωριό με το όνομα Βρύσες.
_*μαυρίζουν σαν τα δάση*_ = γεμίζουν από στρατεύματα
_*να πάσι*_ = να πάνε [The Cretan dialect, more conservative than modern Greek, has preserved the ancient ending of the third person plural]
_*Βελι τση Κράπης*_ = [This should be the name of a place]
_*Τζιρατζάπης*_ = [This should be the name of a person. See also αζάπης]
_*περίσσια λαβωμένοι*_ = gravely wounded
*Μα από τσι Τούρκους πούναι εκειά κιανείς δεν απομένει…. (=of the Turks who were there none remained??)* - [correct]

Waiting for corrections/additions/refinements by any passer-by daemanish Cretan.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2017)

Για τους αζάπηδες, δες και εδώ. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Τζιρατζάπης μπορεί να είναι ο επικεφαλής, που φορούσε πανοπλία (zırh), καθώς σύμφωνα με την τουρκική βικιπαίδεια οι περισσότεροι αζάπηδες δεν φορούσαν πανοπλία για λόγους ευελιξίας.

Η Κράπη είναι στα Σφακιά, αλλά το Βελί δεν ξέρω τι είναι, μπορεί να ξέρει ο Δαιμάνος.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2017)

Palavra said:


> ...Η Κράπη είναι στα Σφακιά, αλλά το Βελί δεν ξέρω τι είναι, μπορεί να ξέρει ο Δαιμάνος.



Εις το *Σελί *τση Κράπης = στο διάσελο της Κράπης



daeman said:


> σελί = διάσελο (σελί < σελίον < σέλα)



Ποιος είν' αψύς κι ογλήγορος περίσσια προκομένος
Να πάει στη Χώρα τω Σφακιών απού 'ν' οι καπετάνιοι
Κι οι Τούρκοι ξεπροβάλανε *εις το σελί τση Κράπης*
Να πά' να κλείσουν τον Κατρέ


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2017)

Themis said:


> ... Waiting for corrections/additions/refinements by any passer-by daemanish Cretan.



Θέ μου, και δώσ' μου φώτιση, καρδιά σαν το καζάνι
να κάτσω να συλλογιστώ το Δάσκαλο το Γιάννη
Θέ μου, και δώσ' μου λογισμό και μπόρεση ν' αρχίξω
το Δάσκαλο τον ξακουστό προικιά πρικιά να τραγουδήξω
Θέ μου, και δώσ' μου υπομονή και νουν εις στο κεφάλι
Ν' αναθιβάλω και να ειπώ και τω Σφακιώ τα βάλη






Ήτον ο μπέης τση Βλαχιάς κι ο μπέης 'που τη Μάνη
κρυφοκουβέντες είχανε με το Δασκαλογιάννη
απού 'τονε ξεχωριστός σε πλούτη κι αξιοσύνη
με την καρδιά του ήθελε την Κρήτη Ρωμιοσύνη
Κάθε Λαμπρή και Κυριακή έβανε το καπέλο
και του Πρωτόπαπα 'λεγε «το Μόσκοβο θα φέρω
να τα συνδράμει τα Σφακιά τσοι Τούρκους να ζυγώξουν
και για τη κόκκινη Μηλιά δρόμο να τωνε δώσουν
Μα κι όποιοι των εθέλουσι στην Κρήτη ν' απομείνουν
σταυρό να προσκυνήσουσι και Χριστιανοί να γίνουν»
Μα 'λεγε κι ο Πρωτόπαπας «Δάσκαλε τα λογιάζεις
θα τα σκλαβώσεις τα Σφακιά μ' αυτά που λογαριάζεις
Κι ανέ το μάθει ο Βασιλιάς, Τουρκιά θα μασε φέρει
να δίδομε δοσίματα σαν κι εις τα κάτω μέρη
να δίδομε δοσίματα, να δίδομε χαράτζια
Μη μασε πέψει ο βασιλιάς χιλιάδες μπαϊράκια
να δίδομε δοσίματα, χαράτζια κάθε χρόνο,
μη μασε πέψει την Τουρκιά να μασε ζώσει πόνο.
Δάσκαλε Γιάννη, σώπασε, την Κρήτη μην ξεβγάλεις,
τα παλικάρια τω Σφακιών εις στη φωθιά θα βάλεις»
«Σώπασε εσύ, Πρωτόπαπα, μα ακόμα δε σου το 'πα
Εγώ θα πάω το σταυρόν εις τω Χανιώ την πόρτα
εγώ θα πάω το σταυρό στην πόρτα να κολλήσω
και με τσι λεμονόκουπες όξω να τσι πορίσω
Δε δίδω 'γώ δοσίματα, δε δίδω 'γώ χαράτζια
κι ας μασε πέψει ο βασιλιάς χιλιάδες μπαϊράκια
Ας μασε πέψει ο βασιλιάς ασκέρια και πασάδες
μα 'χουσιν άντρες τα Σφακιά άξιους πολεμιστάδες
Έχουσιν άντρες τα Σφακιά άξιους και παλικάρια
ούλης τση Κρήτης την Τουρκιά να τηνε φάν' τα ψάρια

«Δε δίδω 'γώ δοσίματα, δε δίδω 'γώ χαράτζια,
κι ας μασε πέψει ο βασιλιάς χιλιάδες μπαϊράκια·
ας μασε πέψει ο βασιλιάς ασκέρια και πασάδες,
μα 'χουσιν άντρες τα Σφακιά κι άξιους πολεμιστάδες
...
Και με τσοι πρώτους του Μοριά έχομε συμφωνίες,
τσοι Τούρκους να τσοι διώξωμε να υπάσι στσι Χιντίες. 
Με τση Βλαχιάς τον Πρίτζιπα έχομε μιλημένα,
Τούρκο να μην αφήσωμε στον τόπο μας κιανένα·
κι ο Μόσκοβος ογλήγορα καράβια θε να πέψη,
τσοι δουλωμένους τσοι Ρωμηούς με μιας να ξεμιστέψη». 
Ετότες κι ο Πρωτόπαπας κουνεί την κεφαλή του,
συλλογιασμένος βρίσκεται, πολλά θωρεί η ψυχή του.
«Δάσκαλε Γιάννη, λέει του, έλα στο λοϊσμό σου,
ούλης τση Κρήτης το λαό θα πάρης στο λαιμό σου· 
και θε να βάλης τα Σφακιά, εκεί που δε χωρούσι,
ούλ' οι πασάδες κι η Τουρκιά επά θα μαζωχτούσι,
κι ώστε να 'ρθούν τα κάτεργα κι ο Μόσκοβος να φτάξη,
δε θα 'χη σπίτι Σφακιανός εις τα Σφακιά να κάτση».
...
Μα 'ρθασι πάλι γράμματα εις του Δασκαλογιάννη,
πως εσηκώθη η Βλαχιά κι η Ρούμελη κι η Μάνη,
πως στο Μοριά Μοσκόβικες αρμάδες τριγυρίζου,
και στη στεριά σιμώνουσι, τα κάστρα φοβερίζου 
...
Στσι πρώτες μέρες τ' Απριλιού, ένα κολατσιδάκι,
οι Σφακιανοί σηκώνουσι στση Κράπης το σαντζάκι,
μονομερίς σηκώνουνται, στα Κατωμέρια μπαίνου,
τη συβουλή του βασιλιά δε στέκου ν' ανιμένου,
τσοι Τούρκους διαγουμίζουσι, στα Κάστρα κουβαλιούνται,
κι όσοι 'πομείναν στα χωριά εις τα κονιάκια κλειούνται
...
Πορίζουσ' απού τα Χανιά σαράντα μπαϊράκια,
να υπάσι να τα κάψουσι του Γιάννη τα κονάκια·
Επρεμαζώχτηκ' η Τουρκιά στου Μπαμπαλή το Χάνι,
πάνω στην Κράπη οι Σφακιανοί με το Δασκαλογιάννη·
Και τα καράβια στο Λουτρό απόξω σουλατζάρου,
να βγη τση Κρήτης η Τουρκιά κι αυτά να ξεμπαρκάρου
...
_Μαυρίζουσι τα λιόφυτα και ούλα τα χωράφια
από το πλήθος τση Τουρκιάς κι από τα μπαϊράκια. _
...
_Και κάνουν πρώτο πόλεμον εις το Σελί τση Κράπης,
πέφτουσι Τούρκοι αρίφνητοι κι ο μέγας Τζιρατζάπης,
Πέφτου και δέκα Σφακιανοί, πολλά κι ελαβωθήκα,_
εις τα Σωμάρια βγήκασι κι ετοποθετηθήκα.
Ξαναρχινού τον πόλεμο κι οι Τούρκοι είναι 'ποκάτω,
κι εσκοτωθήκαν εκατό εις του Κατρέ τον πάτο
...
Μα η Τουρκιά ήτονε πολλή, αμέτρητες χιλιάδες,
ασκέρια ντόπια, ξενικά, γιανίτζαροι, πασάδες.
...
Σάββατο μέρα φτάξασιν εις τω Σφακιώ τη χώρα,
που η γη κι ο κόσμος έτρεμεν από τα μοιρολόγια.
Η μια 'κλαιγεν τον άντρα τση κι η άλλη τον υγιόν τση,
άλλη τον αφεντάκη τση κι άλλη τον αδερφόν τση.
Το Μεσοχώρι καίουσι, το Θόλος σε μιαν ώρα,
Γιωργίτση και το Μπρος Γιαλό, τω Σφακιανώ τη Χώρα,
τσοι μαγατζέδες κάψανε, καίσι και τ' αργαστήρια
απού πηγαίνασιν οι νιοι κι έπαιζαν τα παιγνίδια·
κι απής τα κατακάψασι, χαλούν τα μοναστήρια,
κι απάνω στην Ανώπολιν εστέξα τα τσαντίρια.
...
Στον Πόρον ήτο ο Δάσκαλος, γράφει να μαζωχτούσι,
κι όσο το γληγορότερο στα Κρούσσια να βρεθούσι.
...
Εκεί πρεμαζωχτήκασι, μα Σφακιανοί 'σαν μόνο,
ωσά στραθιώτες άγγελοι εις του Θεού το θρόνο.
Στη μέση στέκει ο Δάσκαλος ζωσμένος το σπαθί του,
κι εφόρειε το μπουρνούζο του κι έλαμπεν το κορμί του·
λέει «Μας έγραψ' ο Πασάς, να υπά' να τον ιδούμε,
τ' άρματα να του δώσωμε και φίλοι να γενούμε,
κι εγώ θα πάω μοναχός να τον προϋπαντήσω,
κι ανε μ' αφήση ζωντανόν, οπίσω θα γυρίσω».
...
Ετότες τ' αποκρίθηκε και ο Μπουνατογιάννης,
«Δάσκαλ', ιντά 'ναι τα μιλείς κι αυτά π' αναθιβάνεις;
Ανέ κατέβης στου Πασά να τονε προσκυνήσης,
εγώ δεν το πιστεύγω μπλιο πως θα ξαναγυρίσης.
Εμείς εσηκωθήκαμε Τούρκους να πολεμούμε,
κι όι να προσκυνήσωμε, να πά' να σκλαβωθούμε».
...
Και λέει κι ο Μανούσακας με τον Πατερογιώργη
«Ούλοι θα φουργιαρέψωμε εις τα βουνά, στα όρη,
να 'ν' τα φαράγγια, τα βουνά κι οι νταύκοι κατοικία μας,
παρά να τα σκλαβώσωμε σήμερο τα παιδιά μας.
Μαζί να μας θερίσουσιν η πείνα και το χιόνι,
γή το μαχαίρι των Τουρκών, οι μπάλες, το κανόνι». 
...
Κι οι Τούρκοι στην Ανώπολι τα παίξαν τα παιγνίδια
κάτω στο Φραγκοκάστελο τα 'στέξαν τα τσαντίρια·
ούλα τα σπίθια καίουσι, τ' αμπέλια ξεριζώνου,
και κόβουσι και τσι μουρνιές, τσ' ελιές τσι ξεπατώνου
...
Κλαίσιν τα Σφακιανά χωριά μαζί κι ο Αϊ-Γιάννης,
κλαίει κι ο πρώτος τω Σφακιώ, ο Δάσκαλος ο Γιάννης·
κλαίει πως εσκλαβώθηκαν οι δυο του θυγατέρες,
πολύ κακόν εγίνηκεν εκείνες δα τσι μέρες!
...
Μα 'γραψε πάλιν ο Πασάς εις το Δασκαλογιάννη,
λόγια πολύ λυπητερά με πράσινο μελάνι.
«Δάσκαλε Γιάννη τω Σφακιώ, έλα να μ' ανταμώσης,
και τα πουλιά π' αγρίγιεψες πάσκισε να μερώσης 
...
Πού είν' ο Μπέης του Μοριά κι ο Μπέης 'πού τη Μάνη,
απού σας εγελάσανε αυτοίν' οι Μοσκοβάνοι;
Ο Βλάχος είναι στη Βλαχιά, την έπαθ' ο Μανιάτης,
και η Ρουσσία κάθεται στα μέρη τα δικά της
...
Σαν έρθης να μιλήσωμε κι επά ν' ανταμωθούμε,
ούλα θε να συμπαθηστού και φίλοι θα γενούμε». 
...
Πάν' του Δασκάλου τη γραφή, πιάνει και τη διαβάζει,
τ' αμμάθια του δακρύζουσι και βαριαναστενάζει.
«Εγώ θα πάω στου Πασά, μαγάρι να με πνίξη,
μη σοξεβγάλη τα Σφακιά κι ούλα να τ' αφανίση».
...
Μα βουρκωμένος προπατεί και πάει ν' αλαργάρη,
μέσα η καρδιά του σκλίβωσε κι ας ήτον παλικάρι·
Κι όντεν επέρνα στο χωριό, τ' αμμάθια του εδακρύζα,
απού 'βλεπε τα σπίθια του ακόμη κι εκαπνίζα
...
Στο Κάστρο τον επέψασι το Δάσκαλον το Γιάννη,
να τονε πάν' εις του Πασά επάνω στο ντιβάνι 
...
«Καλώς τονε το Δάσκαλο, τον πρώτο των κουρσάρω,
απού μου 'μήνα κι έλεγε 'τσι χώρες σου θα πάρω'. 
...
Γλήγορα πάρετέ τονε να φύγ' από μπροστά μου,
να τον ιδώ δίχως πετσί να δροσιστεί η καρδιά μου».
Το Δάσκαλον εγδάρασιν κι άλλους πολλούς επνίξα,
και τσ' άλλους τσ' αποδέλοιπους στη φυλακή τσ' ερίξα.
...
Πού είν' οι γι άντρες τω Σφακιών, οι άξιοι κι αντρειωμένοι 
σ' ούλο τον κόσμο ξακουστοί, περίσσια τιμημένοι; 
Πού είν' οι γι άντρες τω Σφακιών, ούλοι μικοί μεγάλοι, 
που το πρωτοσηκώσασι του βασιλιά κεφάλι; 
Άλλους έφα' ο πόλεμος κι άλλοι εξενιτευτήκα, 
κι έρημα και παντέρημα και τα Σφακιά τ' αφήσα. 
Πού είν' η χώρα τω Σφακιώ με τα πολλά καράβια 
Με τσ' εκατό τση τσ' εκκλησιές, τα πλούσα τα σεράγια; 
Ούλα γενήκατε σωρός και δε βγορίζει σπίτι.


«Τα γεγονότα της επανάστασης του 1770-1771 στα Σφακιά απαθανατίστηκαν δεκαέξι χρόνια αργότερα στο λεγόμενο «Τραγούδι του Δασκαλογιάννη», αποτελούμενο από 1.032 στίχους, που αποδίδεται στον αγράμματο ριμαδόρο Μπάρμπα Παντζελιό, τυροκόμο από το Μούρι, καταγραμμένο διά χειρός του κτηνοτρόφου Αναγνώστη Σήφη Παπα-Σκορδύλη (1786). Αποσπάσματα του ποιήματος είχαν δει το φως της δημοσιότητας μετά τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, αλλά στο σύνολο του δημοσιεύθηκε από τον Γάλλο ελληνιστή Εμίλ Λεγκράν το 1879 και στη συνέχεια από τον Εμμανουήλ Βαρδίδη το 1888 και τον Παύλο Φαφουτάκη το 1889, σε ελαφρώς διαφορετικές παραλλαγές.»
http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/article/4145508/?iid=2


----------



## Theseus (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks,all for this massive amount of information, particularly to 'Man, who was particularly in his element here. I wish I had the ability & diligence to translate the whole poem, extracts of which 'Man has given here. I have two main questions:-
1) πεφτουσι Τούρκοι *αρίθμητοι*. Does this mean simply 'many'/'in numbers'?
2) It would be very helpful to have a translation of the extract in blue, played & sung by Antonis Martsakis. I've done the first bit apart from what μπόρεση(is it a noun here?), the meaning of προικιά here & τω Σφακιώ τα *βάλη*. It would be helpful for starters to give me some of the dialect words in the blue bold after the video clip! Then I'll be pleased to give the extract a shot...:)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2017)

αρίθμητοι = αναρίθμητοι, legion.

For the rest, you have to be more specific about which words you need, because what you ask is a lot of work and it might take a while before you get responses. Otherwise, take a shot at translating it and we'd be happy to help :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 21, 2017)

_*προικιά*_ is a misspelling of *πρικιά*, which is the Cretan form of *πικρά*
_*μπόρεση *_is indeed the noun derived from_ *μπορώ*_


----------



## sarant (Apr 21, 2017)

Themis said:


> _*προικιά*_ is a misspelling of *πρικιά*, which is the Cretan form of *πικρά*
> _*μπόρεση *_is indeed the noun derived from_ *μπορώ*_



Quite a nasty misspelling!


----------



## Theseus (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks all. I'll give the passage a shot & ask as & when I need help. BTW, what are *τα βάλη *!? Is it a geographical term? :down:


----------



## Theseus (Apr 22, 2017)

Here are the first ten lines or so with the difficult words in bold, with the additional words 
NB Τα *βάρη* also:-

*Ήτον* ο μπέης τση Βλαχιάς κι ο μπέης 'που τη Μάνη
κρυφοκουβέντες είχανε με το Δασκαλογιάννη
απού *'τονε* (what masculine object does this refer to?) ξεχωριστός σε πλούτη κι αξιοσύνη
με την καρδιά του ήθελε την Κρήτη *Ρωμιοσύνη* (he wanted Crete to be part of Greece?)
Κάθε Λαμπρή και Κυριακή *έβανε το καπέλο* ( here 'he raised his hat?/wore his hat as a mark of respect?)1 
και του Πρωτόπαπα 'λεγε «*το Μόσκοβο θα φέρω*(what relevance has Moscow? Does he refer to Russia?)
να τα *συνδράμει* τα Σφακιά *τσοι Τούρκους να ζυγώξουν* (to assist Sfakia in approaching the Turks?)
και για τη κόκκινη Μηλιά *δρόμο να τωνε δώσουν* (does this mean to send them reeling to K.M?)
Μα κι όποιοι των εθέλουσι στην Κρήτη ν' απομείνουν
σταυρό να προσκυνήσουσι και Χριστιανοί να γίνουν»

I'm afraid that's the best I can do after working a good part of the day on these lines. Any help so fat will be appreciated. :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 22, 2017)

_*Ήτον*_ = ήταν [_ήτον_ or _ήτονε_, Cretan form of third singular _ήταν_]

_*απού 'τονε*_ = που ήταν [_απού ήτονε_ > _απού 'τονε_]

_*ήθελε την Κρήτη Ρωμιοσύνη*_ = the closest modern approximation would be that he wanted Crete to be Greek - not "part of Greece", as there was no Greek state at the time

_*έβανε το καπέλο*_ = he wore his hat [this refers to the well known un-Cretan way of dressing of Daskalogiannis]

_*το Μόσκοβο θα φέρω*_ = I will bring in the Russians

_*να τα συνδράμει τα Σφακιά τσοι Τούρκους να ζυγώξουν*_ = help Sfakia to chase away the Turks [as far as I know, this sense of _ζυγώνω_ is Cretan, and it is very common too]

_*για την Κόκκινη Μηλιά δρόμο να τωνε δώσουν*_ = push them off to where they came from [concerning _Κόκκινη Μηλιά_, see e.g. here]

[_*τα βάλη *_is incomprehensible to me, unless it stands for _τα βάρη_, the sufferings. Even in this case, though, I would rather expect to see _τα πάθη_]


----------



## Theseus (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for all your help, Themis. I understand this section completely now. I'm glad you found τα βάλη difficult. That's why I persisted in asking the question. I knew something of Κόκκινη Μηλιά before. Ζυγώνω in the Cretan glossary said simply 'to approach' --the same as σιμώνω. Thanks for the meaning of that. Apparently, many lines of the poem were taken down from an eighty eight year old Cretan bard but they don't contain the line with τα βάλη at all. The bard was from Asklepiou & illiterate as well as a descendant of the original participants in the revolt by Daskalogiannis. He had also been involved in the Cretan resistance. :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 23, 2017)

_Ζυγώνω_ means 'approach' only in its intransitive use. As a transitive verb, it always means 'chase away' and, for example, it is very commonly used for animals. According to my personal experience (which is not to be generalized), there was a differentiation between these two meanings in the past tense: _(ε)ζύγω*σ*α_ and _(ε)ζύγω*ξ*α_ respectively.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks so much for your help, Themis, & for giving me the different aorists of the verb ζυγώνω. I apologise for being incommunicado today: I've had to work on a long & tedious Latin assignment for an importunate client! I will see if there are any alternative readings for τα βάλη. I've already found βάλλη but that v.l. is hardly significant. :)


----------



## Theseus (Apr 23, 2017)

Τα βάρη (the plural ) can be used in Classical Greek for 'oppression/grief'-see LSJ in loc.:-
βάροσ [ᾰ],ουσ, Ion. εοσ, τό, weight, Hdt.2.73, etc.
a weight, burden, load, τέκνων A.Ch.1000, etc.; β. περισσὸν γῆσ S.Fr.945: pl., βάρη weights, Arist.Mech.850a30.
oppressiveness, τὸ τῆσ ὀσμῆσ ἀφόρητον β. LXX 2 Ma.9.10; βάροσ φέρειν to give trouble, τινί POxy.1062.14 (ii A.D.).
heaviness, torpor, β. ναρκῶδεσ Plu. 2.345b; σπληνὸσ βάρεα Hp.Acut.（Sp.）4; βάρη καὶ δυσαρεστήματα perh.feeling of oppression, Antyll. ap. Stob.4.37.15.
metaph., heavy weight, σιγῆσ β. S.Ant.1256; βάροσ πημονῆς, συμφορᾶς, Id.El. 939, Tr.325; χρὴ τοῦ βάρουσ μεταδιδόναι τοῖσ φίλοισ X.Mem.2.7.1; ὥσπερ βάρουσ μεταλαμβάνειν Arist EN1171a31; τὰ β. ὅσα ψυχὴν καθέλκοι Ph.2.674: hence alone, grief, misery, A.Pers.946(lyr., pl.), S. OC409; κεφαλῆσ πόνοσ καὶ β. Arist.HA603b8; τὸ β. ἔχειν Id.EN 1126a23; ἐν συνοχαῖσ καὶ βάρεσι Vett.Val.292.6; of oppressive demands, β. τῶν ἐπιταγμάτων, τῶν φόρων, Plb.1.31.5, 1.67.1; τῆσ λειτουργίασ BGU159.5 (iii A. D.); οὐκέτι δυνάμεθα φέρειν τὰ β. SIG888.67(Thrace, iii A. D.); κουφίσαι τὰ β. PGiss.7.13 (ii A. D.). :bored::scared:


----------



## Theseus (Apr 24, 2017)

By the way, βάλια means τα βάσανα in Crete. Is this the meaning of βάλη? It fits at least!


----------



## Themis (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't know a word _βάλια_ or _βάλη_. I would place my bet on _τα βάρη_ (=βάσανα, σκοτούρες, κακουχίες). This appears 8 times in _Ερωτόκριτος_.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks, Themis. I'm sure what you say is correct. The number of times the words appear in Erotokritos clinches it. Just to mention it, I found Βάλια here, in a Cretan glossary:-
*βάλια τα βάσανα*
See:- http://www.fourtounis.gr/diafora/lexiko_3.html


----------



## Theseus (Apr 25, 2017)

By the way, I've solved by sheer serendipity the mystery of τα βάλή. A footnote in ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ by George Tserevelakis says it is a Turkish word. I have traced it via the Nişanyan Türkçe Etimolojik Sözlük to the Arabic balā, which went into Turkish as bela, for the meaning of which see tureng: 'calamity, disaster, destruction, affliction' & the like.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't think it's that; bela is μπελάς in Greek, i.e. trouble and the like.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks, Palavra. Point noted.:)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2017)

Για να επιστρέψω στη λέξη _βάλια_, μάλλον είναι ιταλική. Βλέπω ότι στο κρητικό ιδίωμα σημαίνει και «ανδραγαθία», όχι μόνο βάσανο. Επίσης, vaglia σήμαινε παλιά «θάρρος» στα ιταλικά, οπότε κτγμ είναι αρκετά πιθανό να είναι αυτή η προέλευση της λέξης.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, thanks so much, Palαύρα! I pointed out in #17 this Cretan wordlist:- http://www.fourtounis.gr/diafora/lexiko_3.html. Here it says that βάλια means τα βάσανα.:)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2017)

I saw, hence my post above :)


----------



## Theseus (Apr 26, 2017)

Sorry, I realised in retrospect at the time & forgot to correct it. Mea culpa!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2017)

Here, I think the meaning _ανδραγαθία_, _exploit_, fits better than _trouble_.


daeman said:


> [...]
> Θέ μου, και δώσ' μου υπομονή και νουν εις στο κεφάλι
> Ν' αναθιβάλω και να ειπώ και τω Σφακιώ τα βάλη


God, give me patience and clarity of mind/so that I will be able to recall and narrate the exploits of Sfakia.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the trouble taken on my behalf. I appreciate it very much. :):)


----------



## pontios (Apr 27, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Here, I think the meaning _ανδραγαθία_, _exploit_, fits better than _trouble_.
> 
> God, give me patience and clarity of mind/so that I will be able to recall and narrate the exploits of Sfakia.



Another possibility to be considered (even if only to be rejected)?
_τα βάλη_ = the committed/the determined (defenders/fighters) = _εκείνοι που "βάλθηκαν" να πολεμήσουν_ (those who were committed to fighting/dedicated themselves to fighting/set about fighting/defending?);

τω Σφακιώ τα βάλη = the determination/grit of the Sfakians/the Sfakian defenders?


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2017)

I can't see how this would be etymologically possible, though.


----------



## pontios (Apr 27, 2017)

Palavra said:


> I can't see how this would be etymologically possible, though.



I knew I was drawing a long bow - I thought "τα Βαλη" may have been derived from "βάλω" as in "βάλω εναντίον", that's all - and referred to the determined/committed ( Sfakians) - τω Σφακιω τα Βαλη.. the determined/committed from Sfakia.


----------

